# Tips for embroidering toques



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

New to embroidery and looking for some tips/advice when it comes to embroidering on toques and knitted garments. Anything special we should know?


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

If the garment is a loose stitch, using a topper is recommended. I don't remember the brand that I use offhand but there is a water soluble topper that works nicely. Will help keep the stitches from falling into the garment.


----------

